

Rob Waugh reports on the rise to near-mythical status of Jonathan Ive - raptrex
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1367481/Apples-Jonathan-Ive-How-did-British-polytechnic-graduate-design-genius.html

======
daimyoyo
Jony Ive is a major reason why Apple will survive when Steve Jobs has to leave
the company. His design philosophy will carry on even after Steve is gone.

